# bsa scopes



## northgatrapper (Nov 27, 2007)

anybody useing bsa scopes on 7mm or 30 cals......how do they hold up  clarity...  target knobs consistant.....hold zero etc....?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 28, 2007)

This is what i think of the BSA Scopes after owning 2 of them...


----------



## shop foreman (Nov 29, 2007)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> This is what i think of the BSA Scopes after owning 2 of them...



NEVER OWNED ONE BUT THAT IS PRETTY MUCH WHAT I HEAR FROM EVERYONE WHO HAS. JUNK


----------



## urbaneruralite (Nov 29, 2007)

The fixed magnification target models get good reviews. Not sure I believe it, though.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 29, 2007)

i took one on trade on a rifle 308 cross hair fell out co would not do any thing about it ,through it in the garbage. buy a leoupold and be done


----------



## creekbender (Nov 29, 2007)

i got a bsa with red dot , love it , very clear , better view than my bushnell


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll quote 7x57 on this....  "BSA - Been Suckered Again".

I agree with that.


----------



## Stan in SC (Nov 30, 2007)

So many people portray the BSA scopes as junk.I bought a Ruger .44 pistol with a 2X BSA scope on it and after several hundred rounds the scope is holding up well and functions perfectly.Maybe I am in for an awakening but so far so good.


----------



## TreeFrog (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a BSA Panther 2.5x10x44AO on my .270.  The combo worked well on the doe I took yesterday.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have one , It's a cats eye mounted on a .270. I have a Burris , 2 Nikons and a Zeiss also and I was reluctant to buy one because of what most people say.The scope has been great wouldn't hesitate to buy BSA again.


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (Dec 2, 2007)

have a fixed on the old smoke pole payed 24.00 at walmart shot more than 50 round and 3 deer later still going strong. what the heck 24 bucks. shot grouping at 100 yards with in 2 inch


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 2, 2007)

we have one on the .243 and it is a GOOD scope!! never used one on a 30 cal. but iw works good on the mini 14 and the .243


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Good so far*

I have a Ruger RSI in .308 that never would pattern worth a darn. I messed with loads, bullets etc. and could never get it better than 3-4 inches @ 100 yards. Replaced it with a BSA 3x9x50 and it now shoots 1-2 inch groups. Changed out only @ 9 months ago and shot only @ 20 times, but I am pleased. 
I would normally not chance that "inexpensive" a scope but this one was given to me by my brother who had never used it and is out of the shooting business.


----------



## contender* (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't Waste your money! Buy yourself an old American made  fixed power Weaver. Be about the same price and you'll have a decent piece of glass!!!


----------



## jimbob86 (Dec 9, 2007)

p.o.s put the money in and get a quality scope. just about any scope is pretty decent at just the 200$ range. i have a bushnell 3200 and i love it.


----------



## champ (Dec 10, 2007)

Simmons would not hold zero, Bushnell, windage adj. broke off completely at the threads. BSA 4x16-50, mil-dot, ... three seasons now, and still busting grapefruits at 200yds. No corrections nessesary.. .338 Win Mag.


----------



## bassmaster (Dec 15, 2007)

*bsa*

i also got a bsa classic 4x12x50 on my 7 mag its been on it 6yrs killed a lot of big deer and hog  i reset it about 3yrs ago and it still just as accurate now nice scope


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a 3 x 9 x 50mm BSA CatsEye on my daughter 7mm-08 and we have been very pleased with it ..  
My friend has a BSA illumiated retical on his Savage 30-06 and it has done very well for him...


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Tried one on my Ruger .44 mag to replace my red dot and it lasted about 2 shots before something broke inside and you can't even see through it now.  Back to my red dot and everything is well again.


----------



## Derek Edge (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the bsa cats eye on my .17 hmr and it's great.


----------



## joes37 (Dec 25, 2007)

*BSA Scopes*

I would say 50/50 chance I have one 3.5x12x50 BSA classic worked OK couple of months hunting last weekend had it set on 12x turned it down to 3.5 looked in scope crosshairs turned with the mag. adjusting knob? There goes the weekend hunting had to drive home and leave my buddies there hunting, You Get What You Pay For!!!!!!!!!! You could not GIVE me another one I.M.O.. Im going to send it to BSA but judging what I have read it will be a waist of time.  Joe


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 25, 2007)

I bought a few new guns and found the BSA scopes at a Walmart going out of business sale (they were moving the store location).
Purchased two 3X10X40's and one 3X12X50. Mounted the 40's. One on a Weatherby 30-06 and the other on a 243 Ruger. No problems so far. They are the red dot models.
I did have a Burris where the adjustment knob broke off.
Oh yea, the groupings are real tight on both guns, but I attribute that more to the guns than the scopes.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 25, 2007)

You get what you pay for when talking about optics. 

I would rather have a cheap rifle with good optics than a high priced rifle with junk glass on it.

If that is all you can afford, plan on buying a new 1 every couple of years.

I had a BSA that I got as part of a trade, I will not own another.


----------



## Duramax (Dec 25, 2007)

I have 4 BSA scopes.  I have 2 (4x16-50AO contender) scopes.  I have a red dot on my .308 thompson pistol.  I have a heads up 4 reticle on my .22 pistol.  All of them hold true and hold up to the recoil.  I haven't had any problems with any of them.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 26, 2007)

*BSA*

It's funny how someone will spent $600 on a rifle and then spend $75 on a scope. 

Everytime I hear BSA mentioned it makes me laugh because they are a joke. 

Darrell


----------



## red tail (Dec 26, 2007)

I own one BSA scope. It is on my Ruger 10/22. It works just fine but would never put one own anything else. For just shooting up ammo it does the job. Clear? No way, I can see decent through it but would never put one on a rifle i am going to hunt with. I agree with Jeff on this one. Spend what you can afford on a rifle and spend as much as you can on glass. You can make a cheep rifle shoot great but you will never improve a cheep peice of glass.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 9, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> It's funny how someone will spent $600 on a rifle and then spend $75 on a scope.
> 
> Everytime I hear BSA mentioned it makes me laugh because they are a joke.
> 
> Darrell




AMEN!!!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 27, 2008)

everything i every heard about BSA was junk EXCEPT the red-dot's, a friend of mine gave me his he had on a shotgun, that he took to Il. hunt, did not like it if the deer was over 60 yds away, i put it on a single 10 GAUGE( turkey killing machine), and i has held up 2 seasons.......and that gun shoot's hard


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 28, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> It's funny how someone will spent $600 on a rifle and then spend $75 on a scope.
> 
> Everytime I hear BSA mentioned it makes me laugh because they are a joke.
> 
> Darrell



The best thing about them is yes they are inexpensive. My Zeiss and my Nikons were not. The only funny thing I see is that some people are having very good luck with less expensive optics  and we don't have to spend that extra money that you are suggesting. I actually joined a second club the year I bought my BSA..


----------

